# Resource for few topics in Power



## ros (Mar 21, 2011)

Can any one provide prep material for the following topics in Power module-

- relays, switches and PLC

What type of question might be asked on this topic?

- VOM meter

- ground testing.

I appreciate your help in advance....


----------



## cableguy (Mar 21, 2011)

ros said:


> Can any one provide prep material for the following topics in Power module-
> - relays, switches and PLC
> 
> What type of question might be asked on this topic?
> ...


For relays and switches, look in to ladder logic:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_logic - read, and then start following the links. You need to understand NO, NC, seal-in, coils, etc.

For Ground Testing, I want to say Megger has a document on their web site (at http://www.megger.com ) about it, but I don't have a Megger account to check the download. I think it's free. Here's a SCRIBD link to it:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/24910986/Megger-...istance-Testing

For VOM meter, I'd check Wikipedia as well. As much as I hate to say it, a lot of the Wikipedia knowledgebase is pretty essential for the PE exam.


----------



## dianevp (Mar 21, 2011)

cableguy said:


> ros said:
> 
> 
> > Can any one provide prep material for the following topics in Power module-
> ...


Try this link for the megger document: http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle-ug/Gett...nToEarth-MC.pdf


----------



## thewalt33 (Mar 21, 2011)

I also found this website which has some motor control circuits:

http://www.exman.com/index.html

Check out the examples on the side bar.


----------

